# Huntingdon Life Sciences-Wilmslow



## saul_son (Dec 19, 2005)

The site's official name is Stamford lodge-Huntingdon Life Sciences. I visit this place on the 19/09/05.The place has lots of stuff still in place from when it was still in action,but what a trek!! The security on the place is amazing!

Each compound has its own fence, and to get into the inner compound where the main buildings are you have to get through three 10 ft high security fences!! Luckily someone had been through before me are made holes in the fences,still plenty of razor wire about to rip your jeans to bits!! There are also 3 gates to the inner area,of which I managed to take some quick pics off! I didn't wan't to hang around to long as there were a few CCTV cameras knocking about. 

Original Stamford Lodge is still there. That was built in the Victorian Era by/for Francis Godlee,who is the namesake of the Godlee Observatory. 

On the whole a Good and very interesting site,just the security was high and I was short of time, by the time I got in there! I would like to go back one day and have a proper look,so if anyones up that way and is up for it give us a shout!

Photos:
Building 2






Inside Building 2





Stamford Lodge





Inside another part of Building 2.





More photos in the gallery if your interested.


----------



## cybergibbons (Dec 20, 2005)

I presume it isn't in the sea somewhere off Ghana. Any chance of a postcode or grid ref? Can't find out easily on google.

Well, I think it is SJ831822 but feel free to correct me.


----------



## krela (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorted, I found it out via royal mail postcode checker


----------



## saul_son (Dec 20, 2005)

Here ya go: SJ 831 823.


----------



## krela (Dec 20, 2005)

Is there much in the way of active security there now, or is it just the fences and CCTV type stuff?


----------



## saul_son (Dec 20, 2005)

Its just CCTV now I think, as the fences are a big deterrent and its on a main road,thats why it took me ages because I had to trek through Styal Mill and loads of other off limits national trust land. But I didn't really want to hang about to find out really,lol! Quite a few bits I didn't get to see either because of time or that the out lying buildings had their own fences.


----------



## UnikProdukt (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice find Saul Son! I'm just up the road a bit from this so I might be tempted to go and have a look, give me a message if you fancy it.


----------



## saul_son (Dec 21, 2005)

You have been Pm'd Unikprodukt!


----------



## saul_son (Dec 28, 2005)

Just found some images of proposals for development of HLS Wilmslow, These are some years old as nothing ever seems right for the site.


----------



## krela (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice photos and drawings


----------



## saul_son (Dec 30, 2005)

Me and Unik went here yesterday for a proper explore of the site. The site is bigger than what I had previously thought, and had loads to see. The place has been trashed more since I last went but,its still a great explore! There is so many varied things, like the canteen, labs, plant, medical/surgical ,old building styles and much more!

Security on the site seems to have been left down to the fences,which are quite impressive in themselves. We were still concerned about a drive by security patrol,but if there was they didn't see us.

There is some more pictures in the gallery if anybody's interested.
HLS-Gallery


----------



## krela (Dec 30, 2005)

I put them in a category of their own


----------



## saul_son (Dec 30, 2005)

Thank you very much Krela!


----------



## Damon (Dec 31, 2005)

Dammit, If I'd have joined up a bit sooner I'd have tagged along for this one too. 

Saul, let me know if you intend to return any time. I can be there in about half an hour


----------



## saul_son (Dec 31, 2005)

I may be going back sometime in the future, just really to check the state of the place and see if we missed anything. But the only thing I think me and Unik didn't check out was some kind of underground pipey thing under one of the buildings. But its a good and varied site, so if you want to have a look I don't mind going again,lol!


----------



## SecretGarden (Feb 4, 2010)

*Stamford Lodge*



saul_son said:


> The site's official name is Stamford lodge-Huntingdon Life Sciences. I visit this place on the 19/09/05.The place has lots of stuff still in place from when it was still in action,but what a trek!! The security on the place is amazing!
> 
> Each compound has its own fence, and to get into the inner compound where the main buildings are you have to get through three 10 ft high security fences!! Luckily someone had been through before me are made holes in the fences,still plenty of razor wire about to rip your jeans to bits!! There are also 3 gates to the inner area,of which I managed to take some quick pics off! I didn't wan't to hang around to long as there were a few CCTV cameras knocking about.
> 
> ...


----------

